# Does Robin look pregnant?



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Its been about a week and a half since I caught Asher in Robin and Felicity's cage. (The divider ramp in the DCN fell) I am 100% sure that Felicity is not pregnant. Robin seems to be getting chubby. What do you guys think?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I think she might be. The exposed chi chi's are definately a sign that she might be.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm no expert but chubby tummy and nipples are a bad sign. Those nipples are really standing out.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh no. She has had a false pregnancy like this before when she was about 9 months old. She had a blood filled cyst in her uterus that exploded after 20 days. But, last time her nipples didn't stand out... crap


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Well my retired breeder Oreo has pronounced nipples, even though she hasn't had a litter since I got her 8 months or so ago but they are nowhere as pronounced as your girl's.


----------

